# Buying mobile home and mobile homes sites



## Olive (18 Jun 2009)

Hi there,
We are thinking of buying a mobile home. From what I can gather (and I could be wrong), getting a site is the difficult bit, so buying on a site would be the way to go for us, as we dont have somewhere to place it.

That said, I can see that you are in the hands of the site owner. 
We are looking at somewhere close to Dublin, like Wicklow, near beach, we dont have much to spend, about 20k max. The fees seem high - 3,300 per annum for a place open 7 months of a year, but it does seem well looked after.

We are totally naive in this whole area, dont know anyone whose done it. We're not looking for an investment or anything, just somewhere to bolt away to with the kiddies.
Would love to hear any wise words; words of caution; recommendations????

Thanks


----------



## jack2009 (19 Jun 2009)

Its a great idea, I do it myself but luckily enough we have our mobile on a site that belongs to a relative so we dont have to pay site fees and also we did not have to buy a shiny new mobile off the people who owned the site.

so unfortunately I am not much use to you save to say I think that it is a great idea and I love getting away from Dublin.

From what I have heard/understand you have to make sure that your mobile is not less that 10 years old so even if you bought a mobile now and managed to stay on budget the mobile might be say 7 years old and that means in 3 years time you would be paying out another large sum of money!  

I am not sure but like most things at the moment I would hope that site fees are on the decrease but who knows.


----------



## Olive (19 Jun 2009)

hi Jack, thanks for the reassurance! I had heard that too about the 10 year rule, but that only seems to apply to some sites, the 'posher' ones. The one we're interested in, this does not apply to, as long as you keep the mobile well maintained they are happy.

I would like to think you are right about the fees, but the sites do seem to have it all sown up, so I wonder..... 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jun 2009)

This post might be of interest.  There are some other threads  also.


----------



## tosullivan (30 Jun 2009)

I did the maths a few yrs back and didn't find the costs of a mobile home site very appealing so opted to buy a holiday home instead. The interest payments on the mortgage right now is only €2.5k per annum and its open all year round to me and 3 times the size of a mobile home. Plus the land is mine aswell (well the banks at least)


----------



## Olive (30 Jun 2009)

Thanks a million sue ellen had a wee look at those posts.

tosullivan, we have about 20k to spend so unfortunately buying a property is absolutely not an option, but I am sure if you can afford it, it makes more sense, as it doesn't depreciate in the same way. 

CAnt believe they are thinking of taxing mobiles just as we decide to get one!!


----------

